# How many Eggs?



## FishieLover97 (Apr 8, 2012)

So im deciding to ditch the 1 gallon tank and go with a 10 gallon tank. Im getting a male and female and if they have babys im fine with that but I have some questions with that. I dont have much money to spare and any I have has gone toward getting gravel, fish, decorations and more. How many eggs will the couple produce? How many usually survive? I dont plan on getting more tanks any time soon and if there gonna produce alot and have more then the tank can handle I will just get a female. Could I have a male with community fish? Sorry if its confusing... Im getting the fish on Friday and I want to be all set!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

A male will do fine in a community as long as you get compatable fish. 
Don't breed until you have enough money for all that is needed. Read the stickies first before making any decisions.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

You do realize that on most occasions the male will kill the female or the female will kill the male right? Also raising fry takes a lot of work. You must feed live foods to them that are small enough for them to eat a couple times a day. The male after breeding will probably kill the female if she is left in the tank. The male could be tired if he wasn't fed fatty foods before breeding and over work himself, causing a death.

I see too much death. Don't do it, 75% of the time it will not work, usually to make it work they should be from the same spawn and even then it may not work. For breeding the male and female should only be sharing the tank until she drops her eggs.

I cannot express this enough, don't get a male and a female! Get one and put it in a community tank with tetras or something.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

If you don't have money, supplies & no knowledge of how to breed betta's or raise betta fry's we suggest you stop right there.


----------



## FishieLover97 (Apr 8, 2012)

From what it seems I will not put the two together and instead get one Betta fish and place that in a ten gallon tank. I hope this is lots of space!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Much better, and safer way to go  Friendly fish such as platies, corydoras, guppies, etc make for good tank mates as long as you don't over stock the tank. Definitely don't want to keep a male/female together because by nature they will attack- in the wild they only see each other during the mating process, otherwise they tend to be solo, and for a good reason. 
Good luck with your tank!


----------

